# Crafty.



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Yesterday after he got down and could not get up we had to put down my wife's old horse.

I'm not sure that I ever knew crafty's registered name but he was a truly amazing animal. At one time Crafty was the only horse to have won the Appy worlds as both a stud colt and a gelding in halter competition. My wife as a middle schooler won the nation with him. As a young girl my wife and her father racked up a ton of miles with Crafty in tow chasing ribbons and trophies. As a western pleasure horse crafty was a natural, whether it was on the road on the appy circuit or cleaning house at the local 4h grounds.

Over the last 3yrs or so we had struggled keeping weight on crafty, and after extensive tooth work and a special diet we felt like he was coming around. Yesterday afternoon in his favorite spot in the yard Crafty laid down and was in able to get back up.

I know that we will think about this big sorrel appy often and we will miss his mischievous antics, but we know he is in a better place. 

Good bye Crafty. You will be missed.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

My condolences to you and your wife on your loss. It sounds as though Crafty had an amazingly successful and full life, many good days to reflect upon in time. Best wishes x


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! It's sounds as though he lived a full and loved life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kavala (Aug 27, 2013)

Im sorry for your loss, Craft sounded amazing.


----------

